# build your own laptop?



## Trackerway (Aug 2, 2008)

So I've been wanting a laptop, and my husband said to me, "I think we could build our own."

Well!

Where would we start? He has an electronics degree, so he says he can do it, but he's been out of school for almost 20 years. Things are a bit different now...

What do you guys think? Can it be done?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Building a laptop isn't like building a desktop. The components and design options just don't exist.


----------



## wulawula (Aug 3, 2008)

i agree with Doublehelix. laptop components don't exist or not as compatible as desktop.

_______________________
PC Washer


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Tigerdirect.ca (or .com depending on wether your canadian or american) offers laptop kits for you to build hard to find them but PM me and Il find you the link if your interested .


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you have a link that might be helpful, post it here so others can read and reference it as well.


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Here you are 
American; http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=3840&name=Notebooks
Canadian; http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=3840&name=Notebooks


----------



## Braydenmartindal (Aug 3, 2008)

Those are barebone kits thats a great make/brand theyre my freind bought one for gameing


----------



## deebo666 (Aug 21, 2008)

actualy now days its becoming easer to build laptops the hard part is finding the parts and mzaking sure they are compatable, but if u are patient and internet savy you should be able to find what you need. but unfortunatly in my serches and comparisons you realy dont save much buy building your own laptopas oposed to buying one retail! due to the size of the components they are cheaper in bulk so the comp. munufactures like dell, gateway, hp all get better prices on them for this reson! and if you do want to save some money go with a refurbishe one, withe the waranties resellers are offering now days you just cant loose unless you plan to play water polo withe the thing! andalso id check out WWW.NEWEGG.COM exelent prices and customer service


----------

